#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  قتيل وجرحى في "هجوم مسلح" بسجن أسيوط بصعيد مصر

## رويتر

الت مصادر في الشرطة المصرية إنه قد وقع إطلاق للنار في السجن المركزي في مدينة أسيوط الواقعة في جنوب البلاد

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## ابن البلد

الخبر كامل
أفادت مصادر في الشرطة المصرية إن تبادلا لإطلاق النار قد وقع في السجن المركزي في مدينة أسيوط الواقعة في جنوب البلاد على بعد 400 كيلو متر من القاهرة اثر تهريب اسلحة إلى داخل السجن عن طريق زائرين. 

وأضافت مصادر الشرطة أن سجينا قتل أثناء تبادل إطلاق النار وان تسعة سجناء وأربعة من رجال الشرطة أصيبوا في إطلاق النار 

وقالت بعض المصادر إن بعض اهالي السجناء كانوا يزورونهم وهربوا إليهم أسلحة من خارج السجن. 

ولم تستبعد المصادر ان يكون الهجوم على حراس السجن ناتج عن تمرد من المساجين الذين تفيد معلومات لم تتأكد بعد انهم يحتجزون ضابطا داخل السجن. 

وقال شاهد عيان تم الاتصال به من القاهرة ان سيارة مطافئ شوهدت تدخل السجن ولكنه لم يستطع ان يؤكد نشوب حريق بداخله.

----------

